# FR: Pourquoi Luc nage ? / Pourquoi Luc nage-t-il ?



## lemoutonblanc

Je vois ce truc tout le temps mais encore je ne le comprends pas.

Il y a beaucoup de phrases comme: Pourquoi + nom + verbe-il/elle (inversion). Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a "il/elle" à la fin? On ne peut pas dire, "Pourquoi Luc nage", par exemple, c'est "Pourquoi Luc nage-t-il"? La première phrase semble correct mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. Et comment s'appelle cette règle?

Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

La forme interrogative complète est _"Luc nage-t-il ?"_ et non pas _"Luc nage ?"_. On rencontre souvent cette dernière forme, mais elle est familière _(corrigé... merci MC !)_ et relève d'un langage assez relâché.

Ou bien il faut le formuler "*Est-ce que* _Luc nage ?_".

L'ajout d'une question (_pourquoi ?/comment ?/ quand ?/ etc._) ne change rien à la structure de phrase attendue et l'inversion verbe-sujet reste obligatoire pour respecter la grammaire de la phrase en français.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> et non pas _"Luc nage ?"_. On rencontre souvent cette dernière forme, mais elle est incorrecte et relève d'un langage assez relâché.


Je la considère pour ma part familière et certainement à éviter à l'écrit, mais non pas incorrecte pour autant.

Voir aussi :
FR: Pourquoi lisons-nous ? - inversion sujet-verbe
FR: Pourquoi + reprise du sujet avec un pronom
Pourquoi les enfants posent(-ils) trop de questions ? - question avec inversion simple / complexe


----------



## olivier68

Pour moi, c'est une question de sens et de contexte :

a) "Luc nage-t-il ?" ---> simple interrogation, neutre
b) "Luc nage ?" ---> on a appris qu'il saurait/sait nager, ce qui semble surprenant : on demande une confirmation ou on s'exclame


----------



## Bezoard

On trouve aussi souvent la forme "Pourquoi Luc nage" en tant que proposition non interrogative mais assertive, notamment dans les titres ou intertitres de presse, ou dans le titres de chapitres de livres. Dans ce cas, la forme est parfaitement correcte.


----------



## olivier68

@Bezoard : vous avez tout à fait raison. Le souci est que les "journalistes" qui écrivent ces titres ne font parfois pas de distinction entre interrogation directe et interrogation indirecte, ce qui les conduit à écrire hors d'une syntaxe correcte. Donc, pour résumer :

- "Pourquoi le ciel est-il bleu *?*"    (interrogation)
- "Pourquoi est-ce que le ciel est bleu *?*"  (interrogation)
- "Pourquoi le ciel est bleu*.*"  (assertion : il faut imaginer une proposition principale qui l'introduise)
- "Pourquoi le ciel est bleu *?*"  (interrogation mais formulation incorrecte/hasardeuse, sauf pour les enfants )


----------



## olivier68

Et pour la route, juste lu ce soir sur un site "d'informations" :

"Actualités                  *Prince Philip : pourquoi il est le seul membre de la famille royale à être divinisé ?"      *


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, le point d'interrogation final est incontestablement de trop ici. Quelle horreur !


----------



## olivier68

Oui… Le souci est que l'horreur en question se rencontre malheureusement de plus en plus fréquemment ;-(


----------



## wildan1

snarkhunter said:


> _"Luc nage ?"_. On rencontre souvent cette dernière forme, mais elle est familière


Plus naturel sur ce registre familier en équivalent de la question en anglais _"Luke swims?"_, serait, je pense _« Il nage, Luc ? »._


----------



## olivier68

C'est aussi une possibilité, à l'oral.


----------



## M.Smith

J'entends même des questions comme « Pourquoi tu ris ? » et (dans un épisode d'_Un village français_) « Comment il va ? ». (Mais je dois préciser que ce personnage a été gravement blessé et qu'il pouvait à peine parler !)

De telles questions posent-elles couramment à l'oral ? Appartiennent-elles au langage courant ou soutenu ?


----------



## Locape

On utilise souvent ces tournures à l'oral en français, c'est du langage courant. En langage soutenu, il faudrait dire 'pourquoi est-ce que tu ris ?' et 'comment va-t-il ?'. Et en langage familier, on dira 'tu ris pourquoi ?' et 'il va comment ?'


----------



## Maître Capello

_Pourquoi est-ce que tu ris ?_ est parfaitement standard. C'est _Pourquoi ris-tu ?_ qui serait plus soutenu.


----------

